# Is it okay for hedgehogs to travel?



## GingerSnap2020 (Aug 9, 2017)

So, I have had my hedgehog for a couple months now and a couple weekends a month I go stay with my dad. Over the summer my time is split I spend a couple weeks in each place. I dont feel comfortable leaving her with my mom for a long period of time. Would it be okay if I brought her with me? its a two hour drive and I have another cage that I could set up at my dads.


----------

